# Creating Your Own Screen Savers



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Had to dig for this today, so I thought I'd bring it up to the top of the listings. Moderator - any chance this could be pinned?

You can upload your own pictures to generate screen savers at this Web Site:

 [URL=http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver]http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php[/url]


----------

